# What to do with the freezer in the cellar



## debodun (Apr 20, 2021)

This has been praying on my mind for weeks. That chest freezer in the cellar my parents brought with them from the old house, so it's probably going on 50 years old. It's plugged in but not running and has likely been that way for decades - there's even mold on the seal gasket. I am actually afraid of it (and I don't have many fears of inanimate things) and what's inside. I'd like to salvage it, but most scrap businesses won't take it unless it's clean. I have no idea what to do about it.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 20, 2021)

The FIRST thing you should do is UNPLUG it.  If it's not running, and is plugged in, it is a potential fire hazard.  Second, if its so dirty that the scrap dealers won't touch it....Clean It.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2021)

Pay someone a fair price to come and haul it away along with any other odds and ends that you can’t handle.

It may cost five hundred dollars or so but it will be done and you can move on to  something 
more important.

Think of it as a good way to use some of your free government money.

The other obvious option is to ignore it for another 50 years.

Good luck!


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 20, 2021)

How about one of those junk removal firms? We used Junk King to haul off some heavy stuff including a freezer that we didn't want when we moved.


----------



## Chet (Apr 20, 2021)

See if it works first and then put an ad in Craigslist under FREE.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2021)

No it doesn't work. I doubt anyone would touch it uness it was cleaned and sanitized first. Whatever is in there is proably mummified by now.


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 20, 2021)

Only the SHADOW KNOWS@!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> No it doesn't work. I doubt anyone would touch it uness it was cleaned and sanitized first. Whatever is in there is proably mummified by now.


well it's going to stay there unless you clean it up a little bit at least. Spray a can of WD40 on it for a start and then get a long handled mop and wipe it all over the freezer , if you can bring yourself to physically touch it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> No it doesn't work. I doubt anyone would touch it uness it was cleaned and sanitized first. Whatever is in there is proably mummified by now.


No point in speculating about the contents.

When cousin Jethro comes over to help take the mirror out of the attic ask him to go to the basement with you and provide some moral support while you open the freezer.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> No point in speculating about the contents.
> 
> When cousin Jethro comes over to help take the mirror out of the attic ask him to go to the basement with you and provide some moral support while you open the freezer.


I was just thinking that. He's my executor anyway and I'm just trying to make things easier for him.


----------



## Jules (Apr 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pay someone a fair price to come and haul it away along with any other odds and ends that you can’t handle.
> 
> It may cost five hundred dollars or so but it will be done and you can move on to  something
> more important.
> ...



Exactly as Aunt Bea said.  

Pay someone to move everything you want moved, like the things in the attic.  Jethro may not want to help you and is putting it off.

Pay someone to haul that freezer, etc away.

Whatever it costs, it’s worth it.  If he’s inheriting everything, he’ll probably pay someone when the time comes.  

Free yourself from all this aggravation.


----------

